
First International Workshop on RESTful Design - fogus
http://ws-rest.org/node/1
======
blasdel
The Program Committee itself is full of the kind of thoughtful people who
would never pick such a deeply unfortunate name: <http://ws-rest.org/PC>

If only one could say the same for the organizers: <http://ws-
rest.org/Organizers> \-- when I first heard the name I assumed it was an
intentional troll, but their interests imply naïveté.

~~~
alexandros
As one of the organisers, I can say the abbreviated name was chosen as a bit
of an inside joke ('in' being the REST community). We certainly did not mean
to offend anyone nor do I think there is any reason for anyone to be offended,
but I guess others may see this differently.

~~~
blasdel
I'm relieved: I prefer being trolled to having the enterprisers seize the
reins.

